# Topics > Pet tech > Pet toys >  Ebo, smart robot companion for cat, Enabot, Shenzhen, Guangdong, China

## Airicist

enabot.com

youtube.com/enabot

facebook.com/enabotofficial

facebook.com/enabot.ebo

linkedin.com/company/enabot

instagram.com/enabot_official

"Ebo, The Smart Robot Companion for Your Cat" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Ebo: the world's smartest and most interactive robot companion for your cat

Oct 31, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "This Rolling Smart Robot Will Keep Your Cat Company and Help It Exercise, Even When You’re Not Home"

by Kristen Richard
November 8, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Autonomous robot keeps cats entertained while you're away"

by Michael Irving
November 21, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Ebo-Your cat's new best friend

Dec 16, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the EBO AIR and SE

May 3, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Enabot EBO X Family robot companion, your smart guardian

 Jan 5, 2023




> The average human spends 26 years sleeping and 30 years working. That leaves just 1~2 hour in a day to truly connect with family, elders, or pets—if we're lucky. With all that time apart and no one there to supervise, there can be a lot of concern about the health and safety of our loved ones.
> 
> This is why we created EBO X—not just for you but for ourselves as well.

----------

